# [SOLVED] objdump : file format not recognized

## slackline

Hi,

I've installed a new M.2 SSD, partitioned it and formatted the partitions as ext4 (that was what I had used on the old partitions) and copied over root, boot and home from the existing SATA SSD to the new M.2 SSD.  Rebooted and all appeared good.

This morning =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.3 became available so I went to upgrade but on running make I'm getting a ton of errors from objdump and can not fathom out what the cause is nor how to solve it.

```

# make -j9                                                                                                                                                                                   

scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig                                                                                                                                                                         

  DESCEND  objtool                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  CC      kernel/bounds.s                                                                                                                                                                                          

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s                                                                                                                                                                            

  GEN     scripts/gdb/linux/constants.py                                                                                                                                                                           

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh                                                                                                                                                                                 

  CC [M]  arch/x86/kvm/../../../virt/kvm/kvm_main.o                                                                                                                                                                

  CC      init/main.o                                                                                                                                                                                              

  CC      kernel/bpf/core.o                                                                                                                                                                                        

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/sys_ia32.o                                                                                                                                                                                 

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/boot.o                                                                                                                                                                              

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/core.o                                                                                                                                                                               

  CC      certs/system_keyring.o                                                                                                                                                                                   

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vma.o                                                                                                                                                                                

  CC      arch/x86/crypto/sha1-mb/sha1_mb.o                                                                                                                                                                        

objdump: certs/.tmp_system_keyring.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                               

objdump: certs/.tmp_system_keyring.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                               

objdump: certs/.tmp_system_keyring.o: file format not recognized                                                                                                                                                   

  EXTRACT_CERTS                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  AS      certs/system_certificates.o                                                                                                                                                                              

  AR      certs/built-in.a                                                                                                                                                                                         

objdump: arch/x86/ia32/.tmp_sys_ia32.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                             

objdump: arch/x86/ia32/.tmp_sys_ia32.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                             

objdump: arch/x86/ia32/.tmp_sys_ia32.o: file format not recognized                                                                                                                                                 

objdump: arch/x86/events/amd/.tmp_core.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                           

objdump: arch/x86/events/amd/.tmp_core.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                           

objdump: arch/x86/events/amd/.tmp_core.o: file format not recognized                                                                                                                                               

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/ia32_signal.o                                                                                                                                                                              

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init.o                                                                                                                                                                                       

  CC      arch/x86/events/amd/uncore.o                                                                                                                                                                             

objdump: arch/x86/entry/vdso/.tmp_vma.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                            

objdump: arch/x86/entry/vdso/.tmp_vma.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                            

objdump: arch/x86/entry/vdso/.tmp_vma.o: file format not recognized                                                                                                                                                

  CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso32-setup.o                                                                                                                                                                       

objdump: arch/x86/kernel/acpi/.tmp_boot.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                          

objdump: arch/x86/kernel/acpi/.tmp_boot.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                          

objdump: arch/x86/kernel/acpi/.tmp_boot.o: file format not recognized                                                                                                                                              

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/sleep.o                                                                                                                                                                             

  AR      arch/x86/crypto/sha1-mb/built-in.a                                                                                                                                                                       

objdump: init/.tmp_main.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                                          

objdump: init/.tmp_main.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info                                                                                                                          

objdump: init/.tmp_main.o: file format not recognized                                                    

...

```

objdump is partof binutils so my first thought was to re-emerge binutils but that had no effect and the error persists and ultimately no /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage is created.

I've not been able to find much information on this at all and would be very grateful for any thoughts/ideas on how to proceed.

Thanks in advance,

slackline

[code]

# emerge --info                                                                                                                                                                              

Portage 2.3.52 (python 3.6.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.19.2-gentoo x86_64)                                                                                        

=================================================================                                                                                                                                                  

System uname: Linux-4.19.2-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.6                                                                                                                   

KiB Mem:    32771792 total,  23774752 free                                                                                                                                                                         

KiB Swap:    8000364 total,   8000364 free                                                                                                                                                                         

Head commit of repository emacs: 4c1429c6ab888e6276a2c4d75602d76d12bcb168                                                                                                                                          

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 22 Nov 2018 08:44:33 +0000                                                                                                                                                    

Head commit of repository gentoo: bc3483299a1cdc077397ce0b9ecadbbb04443ab9                                                                                                                                         

sh bash 4.4_p23                                                                                                                                                                                                    

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p3) 2.31.1                                                                                                                                                                                

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]     

ccache version 3.5 [disabled]                                                                                                                                                                            [230/3670]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                          

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                         

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.4.8-r1::gentoo, 3.6.6::gentoo, 3.7.0::gentoo                                                                                                                           

dev-util/ccache:          3.5-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:           3.13.0::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-apps/openrc:          0.39.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                            

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                     

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                              

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                         

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                         

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)                                                                                                                                                        

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                          

Repositories:                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Personal-overlay                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    location: /usr/local/portage                                                                                                                                                                                   

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 0                                                                                                                                                                                                    

andy                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    location: /var/lib/layman/andy                                                                                                                                                                                 

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                                                                                   

emacs                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    location: /var/lib/layman/emacs                                                                                                                                                                                

    sync-type: git              

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/repo/proj/emacs.git                                                                                                                                               [195/3670]

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                                                                                   

raiagent                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    location: /var/lib/layman/raiagent                                                                                                                                                                             

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                                                                                   

gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    location: /usr/portage                                                                                                                                                                                         

    sync-type: git                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    sync-uri: https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git

    priority: 1000                                                                                                                                                                                                 

ABI="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                                        

ABI_X86="64"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                     

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"                                                                                                                                                                                              

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"                                                                                                                                                                                                

ALIEN_THEME="soft"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"             

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                                                                                                                                          

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_

user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif spel

ing status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                                                                                                                                

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib split-usr python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"                                                                                                     

BROOT=""                                                                                                                                                                                                           

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words"                                                                                                                                                                 

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                       

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                  

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"                                                                                                                                                                                                

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                        

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                  

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"                                                                                                                                                                                 

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                      

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"                                                                                                                                                

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"                                                                                                                                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"                                                                                                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/e

xt-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                              

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3"                                                                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                

DCC_EMAILLOG_WHOM_TO_BLAME=""  

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                      [145/3670]

DISTCC_ENABLE_DISCREPANCY_EMAIL=""                                                                                                                                                                                 

DISTCC_FALLBACK="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                

DISTCC_SAVE_TEMPS="0"                                                                                                                                                                                              

DISTCC_SSH=""                                                                                                                                                                                                      

DISTCC_TCP_CORK=""                                                                                                                                                                                                 

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                                                   

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                                                                                                                      

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical --keep-going --quiet --verbose --with-bdeps=y"                                                                                                                                 

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                                                                                                                                          

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"                          

EPREFIX=""                                                                                                                                                                                                         

EROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                                          

ESYSROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

ETCKEEPER_CONF_DIR="/etc/etckeeper"                                                                                                                                                                                

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                                

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandb

ox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"                                                                                                

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                                                                                                      

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""                                                                                                                                                      

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \

"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""                                                                                                       

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#

*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""                                                                                                                                          

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                                                                                                                       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ # Gentoo sync and mirrors http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate 

tnt ublox ubx"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""                                                                                                                                                                                                  

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"                                                                                                                                                                                          

HISTCONTROL="erasedups"                                                                                                                                                                                            

HOME="/root"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.2.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.31.1/info:/usr/share/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-25"                                                    

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"                                                                                                                                                                                           

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-chain prefix-guest"                                                                                                                                                        

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                                                                                                                             

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                                                                                                   

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                                                                                                    

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

L10N="en_GB"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

LANG="en_GB.utf8"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                                                                                                                                

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LC_MESSAGES="C"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                                                                  

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"                                                                                                                                                                                      

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64" 

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                                                                                                                 [95/3670]

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"                                                                                                                                                                                            

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                                                                                                                               

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"                                                                                                                                                                                                

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"                                                                                                                                                     

LINGUAS="en_GB"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

LOGNAME="root"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

LSCOLORS="Gxfxcxdxbxegedabagacad"                                                                                                                                                                                  

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.a

rc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.

xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;3

1:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.

tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4

=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.

yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=0

0;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                  

MAIL="/var/mail/neil"                                                                                                                                                                                              

MAKEOPTS="-j8"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.2.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.31.1/man:/usr/lib/llvm/7/share/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-sy

stem-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php7.2/man/:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/rust-1.30.1/man"                                                                                                                

MOZ_GMP_PATH="/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/gmp-gmpopenh264/system-installed"                                                                                                                                       

MOZ_USE_OMTC="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                   

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                              

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                                                                                                                       

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                               

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"                                                                                                  

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                              

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"                                                                                                                                                                                

OLDPWD="/etc"                                                                                                                                                                                                      

OPENCL_PROFILE="intel"                                                                                                                                                                                             

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"                                                                                                                                                                                          

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                                                                                                                              

PATH="~/bin/:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/stata/"                                                                                                                                                      

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux s390 sh sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x

64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.6"                                                                                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"                                                                                                                                                                              

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"  

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                                                                                                                      [45/3670]

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""                                                        

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"                                                                                                                                                              

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages:.:.:~/thefloow/code/DS/:~/thefloow/code/DS/dskit/:~/thefloow/code/DS/:~/thefloow/code/DS/dskit/"                                                            

PORTAGE_QUIET="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclu

de=/packages --exclude=/.git"                                                                                                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"                                                                                                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"                                                                                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"                             

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"                                                                                                                         

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10"                                                                                                                                                                          

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"                                                                                                                                                                               

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"     

PROJECT_HOME="/home/neil/work/python"                                                                                                                                                                              

PWD="/usr/src/linux"                                                                                                                                                                                               

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PYTHONPATH=".:.::~/thefloow/code/DS/:~/thefloow/code/DS/dskit/::~/thefloow/code/DS/:~/thefloow/code/DS/dskit/:"                                                                                                    

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"                                                                                                                                                                                   

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"                                                                                                                                                                               

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"                                                                                                                                                                                         

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                                                                                                  

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""                                                                                                                                                     

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x

#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""                                                                                                                                         

ROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                                           

ROOTPATH="/usr/lib/llvm/7/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin"                                                                                                               

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                                                                                                                          

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25"                                                                                                                                                                                       

R_HOME="/usr/lib64/R"                                                                                                                                                                                              

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"                                                                                                                                                                                            

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

SHLVL="3"                                                                                                                                                                                                          

SSH_AGENT_PID="6062"                                                                                                                                                                                               

SSH_ASKPASS="/usr/bin/ssh-askpass-fullscreen"                                                                                                                                                                      

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-AQR802HddEV7/agent.6061"                                                                                                                                                                   

SSH_KEY_PATH="~/.ssh/"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="screen-256color"

TMUX="/tmp/tmux-1000/default,17476,0"

TMUX_PANE="%0"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNCACHED_ERR_FD=""

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr emacs exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gtk gtk3 iconv icu id3tag ipv6 jpeg kpathsea lensf

----------

## slackline

This is related to #671650 which documents issues with =dev-libs/elfutils-0.175.

Solution was to (for now) mask =dev-libs/elfutils-0.175 and revert to =dev-libs/elfutils-0.173 and its then possible to compile the kernel without any errors.

```

echo '>dev-libs/elfutils-0.173' >> /etc/portage/package.mask/dev-libs

emerge -1 dev-libs/elfutils

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make oldconfig

make -j9

```

----------

